# 8.1 on a Macbook 2,1



## ph0enix (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm planning to install 8.1 on a Macbook 2,1 (Core 2 Duo - manufactured around the end of 2006).  I found this guide:

http://goddess-gate.com/dc2/index.php/post/251

Is it still valid?

Any tips or tricks welcome 

J.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 21, 2011)

Using the how to above and this one:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/AppleMacbook

...I was able to get most of the stuff I care about working on the macbook.  The only thing that's still cutting into my productivity is the lack of two finger tapping on the touchpad.  The WiKi talks about using the atp(4) driver from FreeBSD 9.0.  How do I get that driver and is there a way to make it work in 8.1?

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## emc2 (Mar 27, 2012)

The atp driver should work on a machine that old.  You may also be able to get into the firmware console.  I forget the actual key combination, but older macs had a key combination you could press at boot time to get into the firmware console (this was disabled I believe after the 2 series).  To enable the atp driver, just add it to your kernel config file.  Note that on macs, the keyboard and mouse are both connected via the USB bus, as opposed to most PCs, which use PS/2 (there is no PS/2 on macs at all), so you will need to build USB into the kernel, not load it as a module.

In the source tree, the driver is located at sys/dev/usb/input/atp.c


----------

